

Why is medical software so bad? - g-garron
http://fletcherpenney.net/2012/12/why_is_medical_software_so_bad

======
drcode
As someone in the industry, I can say that medical software is so bad because
hospitals want lots of features and medical specialties are niche markets.

small market + high complexity = low quality

------
dradtke
> Your inspiration for interface design is MS-DOS rather than Apple, OS X, or
> iOS.

You know, there _are_ other good sources of design inspiration besides Apple.

